#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Driehoek baspijp

## x-fade

wij zater eraan te denken om speaker kasten te maken met baspijpen in de vorm van een driehoek in de hoeken van de kast.
weet iemand of er een formule is om uit te rekenen hoelang de baspijpen moeten worden en welke diameter? of is er geen formule voor kan er namelijk niets over vinden.

gr. x-fade

----------


## Rademakers

Gewoon berekenen qua oppervlak en lengte als een vierkante basreflexpijp. In feite is er wel een verschil maar niet ernstig.

Mvg Johan

----------


## x-fade

oke maar moet ik dan de berekeing maken op 4 vierkant baspijpen of 2?

----------


## marten77

Als je in alle vier de hoeken een poort wildt (totaal 4 driehoekige poorten), dan is het gelijk aan 2 baspoorten die vierkant zijn.

Succes,
Marten

----------


## x-fade

oke bedankt voor de info weer :Big Grin:  
denk dat ik er nu wel uit zal gaan komen.

gr. x-fade

----------


## RonV

vanwaar driehoekig als ik vragen mag? ruimtebesparing?. Heb je dit van een JBL EON afgekeken of zelf bedacht?

succes verder

----------


## x-fade

nee wij wilde een keer geen ronde poorten gebruiken maar ze proberen te verwerken in de kast zelf. vandaar de driehoek poort in de hoek. 
we wilde een keer iets anders.

gr. x-fade

----------


## All-round Sound

zo iets als dit



m.v.g.
Luke

----------


## x-fade

ja inderdaad ja
zoiets gaan wij ook maken.
zal kijken of ik er foto's van kan maken als hij klaar is dan zal ik die erop zetten.

gr. michael

----------


## All-round Sound

welke speaker ga je gebruiken 
ik heb een 15 En 18" uitvoering
en op tek. staan 
18" RCF L18p300
15"18Sound 15N930

m.v.g.
Luke

----------


## x-fade

een fane colossus 18xb
we gebruiken altijd fane namelijk :Big Grin:  

gr. x-fade

----------


## Hansound

RCF heeft ook zo'n dergelijke kast,   4pro8001

Zijn ook wel mooie bouwtekeningetjes van te vinden,  
OA  voor de L18P300 en L18P200
 :EEK!:

----------


## x-fade

zal dan wel eens naar die tekeningen kijken.
maar alle kasten die wij bouwen worden door mijzelf ontworpen.
dus ook deze kast is daarmij ontworpen maar zal wel naar de tekeningen kijken.
als de kast klaar is zal ik er wel foto's van maken en op het forum zetten.
als jullie willen kan ik er wel foto's opzetten van andere kasten die we gebouwd hebben.

gr. x-fade

----------


## Hansound

En wat is daar dan de gedachte achter, om alle kasten zelf te ontwerpen?
Er zijn toch een heleboel goed beproefde ontwerpen die je zo van internet af kan plukken ? :Confused:

----------


## x-fade

wij hebben een custombuild en een verhuur bedrijf. wij kunnen speakers op maat maken voor elke disco, cafe etc. dan komt het genoeg voor dat je zelf speakers moet ontwerpen om het geluid goed te krijgen.
we hebben daarom besloten om ook zelf speakers voor het verhuur bedrijf te maken. dat is de rede.

gr. x-fade

----------


## Mathijs

> wij kunnen speakers op maat maken voor elke disco



Ik wil niet lullig zijn maarrr...

Je zegt dat je speakers bouwt en hier een bedrijf in hebtn om het geluid goed te krijgen.
Maar je weet niet hoe je een driehoek basreflex pijp moet bereken (iets wat je op de middelbare school leerd)

Vind ik een enigsinds vreemde combinatie.

Doe je dit full time of voor de hobby?

----------


## x-fade

ja dat hebben we ja.
maar we hebben nog nooit een driehoek baspijp gebruikt.
daarom wisten we dus niet hoe dat werkte.
want normaal gebruiken we gewoon ronde baspijpen.

gr. x-fade

----------


## x-fade

ik snap dat je het een vreemde combinatie vind dat ik niet weet hoe je een driehoek baspijp berekent. maar moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik me daar niet in heb verdiept tot een week geleden.
op je vraag is het een hobby of full time. het is een hobby die nu langzaam full time begint te worden. de vraag naar speakers begint steeds groter te worden.
ik wil er wel een paar foto's van speakers op zetten?

gr. x-fade

----------


## luc2366

> iets wat je op de middelbare school leerd



een schot in de roos  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

"leerT"

----------


## Mathijs

Doe niet voor niks iets met geluid  :Big Grin:  Nederlandsch is nou eenmaal niet mijn goedste vak  :Smile:

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo,

er is wel een wezenlijk verschil

a ** de ronde = rond en de driehoek = nou ja , hoekig

*MAAR*
maar een ronde baspijp kan als een Helm Holts resonator werken op de lage freq,
als de poort vrij in de kast hangt , dus alleen aan de frontplaat

dat doet een port in de hoek *DUS NIET*
die tune je op de onderste grensfreq. 
and that's it

en ook ik blink niet uit in NL schrijven 
was het nou T OF D OF TOCH [td] DT

P.S. 
wij gebruiken een EQ om het geluid goed te krijgen 
waar dan ook 
ook in de verhuur of vaste instal.
wel bouwen we custom voor speciefike doeleinde 
maar dat is voornamelijk voor de afmeting
en zeker niet voor het geluid
wel ontwerp ik div. kasten maar dat is meer een kosten plaatje en eigen interesse 
een omdat de systemen die ik gebruik simpelweg gewoon kunnen concureren met de toppers

echter hebben we wel een keer een ECHTE infra sub gebouwd 2X
25CM hoog 120CM breedt 90 CM diep 
met let op 
48 basse pumps en 2500 Wrms per sub van 15 tot 40 Hz

dus totaal   96   BASSE PUMPS

vastgeschroeft en gekit aan de vloer
dat was heel heel goed voelbaar OVERAL

m.v.g.
Luke

----------


## nightline

> Hallo,
> 
> er is wel een wezenlijk verschil
> 
> a ** de ronde = rond en de driehoek = nou ja , hoekig
> 
> *MAAR*
> maar een ronde baspijp kan als een Helm Holts resonator werken op de lage freq,
> als de poort vrij in de kast hangt , dus alleen aan de frontplaat
> ...



 
Kijk, daar wil ik nou wel eens een foto van zien, wat was/is de exacte toepassing, en waarom basspumps en geen vette subwoofer?

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo nightline,

daar hebben we dus geen foto's van 
was van voor de digitale camera's

maar de reden voor de bassepumps =
er was extra hoogte nodig om de bestaande set op te zetten  dit i.v.m. het schoonmaken van de zaal [ vaste instal. ]
maar ze wilden ook een voelbare bas met tv/ film kijken zonder dat het enorm hard hoeft te staan

een gewone subwoofer komt gewoon niet zo diep met een zo kleine kast en zulk vermogen

en de vloer was / is een vrij grote overspanning 
en dat gaat weer als een enorme resonerende klankkast werken 

ik weet niet of het nog steeds in gebruik is het is ook al zeker 12 jaar geleden gebouwd

maar met de bands ging het niet goed de mic's pakte een deel van de resonantie op 
dus dat was gelijk klaar

p.s.
de kasten waren niet te tillen 

m.v.g.
Luke
======================================
sub moet je voelen

----------


## Leinad

> *MAAR*
> maar een ronde baspijp kan als een Helm Holts resonator werken op de lage freq,
> als de poort vrij in de kast hangt , dus alleen aan de frontplaat
> 
> dat doet een port in de hoek *DUS NIET*
> die tune je op de onderste grensfreq. 
> and that's it



Weet je eigenlijk wel wat een Helmholtz resonator is? De tekst die hier staat, gaat nergens over.

Groeten Daniël.

----------


## beyma

> De tekst die hier staat, gaat nergens over



 
hmmm, maar eigenlijk van jou ook wel een beperkte reactie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ik ben wel benieuwd naar wat die resonator dan wel doet/is!! 

Dus brand los!  :Smile:

----------


## Leinad

Simpel gezegd is een Helmholtz resonator niets anders dan een massa-veer systeem. De massa hierbij is de massa van de ingesloten lucht in de _poort_ en de veer is de stijfheid van de lucht in de _kast_. De eigentrilling van dit systeem kan worden benaderd met f = c/2pi*wortel(A/(l*V)).

Hierin is:
c = geluidssnelheid (=344 m/s)
A = oppervlakte poort
l = lengte poort
V = volume kast

Dit systeem onttrekt energie aan de luidspreker. Bij een goede afstemming wordt dit punt zo gekozen dat de luidspreker rond zijn resonantiefrequentie wordt gedempt. Hierdoor is het mogelijk om lager te komen, zonder dat de luidspreker over zijn nek gaat.

Back on topic?

----------


## beyma

> Back on topic?



Ja is goed, bedankt voor dit "leer moment" !   :Wink:

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo Leinad ,

er staat heel duidelijk KAN ALS werken

een helmholts gebruik je eigenlijk met een compound kast /  bandpas
en je uitleg klopt zo als ik hem lees 

ik had er misschien zelf gelijk de uitleg bij moeten doen

bedankt voor de uitleg Leinad 

GAAN WE WEER TERUG NAAR ROND OF 3 HOEK BASPIJP ?

m.v.g.
Luke
===================================
sub moet je voelen

----------

